# 3 x long sleeve jerseys and 1 x mountain bike shorts - large



## 400bhp (3 Apr 2015)

The following are all a bit too big for me now. Free to whoever wants them (just pay for p&p). All in good condition.

The size of the tops would suit a 40-42 in chest.

The shorts, I would say, are suitable for 34-36 inch waist.

1. Karrimoor long sleeve summer top. 



2. Crane (Aldi) long sleeve blue autumn/winter jersey. Fleece lined. For me, this works (with a base layer or two) between 0-12 deg c.



3. Crane (Aldi) long sleeve red autumn/winter jersey. Fleece lined. For me, this works (with a base layer or two) between 0-12 deg c



4. Decathlon mountain biker shorts. These do not have internal padding however they have a loop on each inner side of the short to attach cycle shorts (with a button fastening).


----------



## nellsbellzz (3 Apr 2015)

hi can I have first dibs on the shorts and the karrimoor please


----------



## 400bhp (6 Apr 2015)

nellsbellzz said:


> hi can I have first dibs on the shorts and the karrimoor please



Sure. PM me your address.

Thanks


----------



## nellsbellzz (7 Apr 2015)

What's youre email for PayPal
Cheers Neil


----------



## nellsbellzz (10 Apr 2015)

arrived today cheers


----------



## 400bhp (14 Apr 2015)

Someone has asked for both the remaining jerseys. Before I post both to the chappie I think it's only fair if I ask would anyone like one of the two?


----------



## 400bhp (3 May 2015)

Update: Crane jerseys still left. Does anyone want them? They will be in the charity shop next week if not.


----------



## jamin100 (3 May 2015)

Can I have the blue and white one please?


----------



## 400bhp (3 May 2015)

Sure. Pm me your address


----------



## 400bhp (28 May 2015)

Still got the red crane one if anyone is interested.


----------

